# My tropical fish



## richoman_3 (Oct 24, 2009)

just wanted to show you some pics of some of my tropical fish and their tank. ( sorry for the bad quality ) hope u like them


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 24, 2009)

and one more. ill get some more pics later this week

Nick


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 24, 2009)

any comments ???


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 24, 2009)

............ any comments ???????? is it coz im new no-ones talkin to me


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Na, its not like that. People just don't always post right away. Give it time, people will post. 

Those are some pretty cool fish. How big is that tank? Is it acrylic?


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 24, 2009)

ok thanks the tanks 1200x450x600 mm. if u want to know all the fish i keep see my 'hi' thread. what does acrylic mean ?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

acrylic is kind of like plexiglas only stronger. Tanks are either made of acrylic or glass. acrylic being stronger, but scratches more easily. acrylic is also much lighter than glass. Your pics are good.


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 24, 2009)

ohk, pretty sure its acrylic then


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

richoman_3 said:


> ok thanks the tanks 1200x450x600 mm. if u want to know all the fish i keep see my 'hi' thread. what does acrylic mean ?


That would make it 85 gallons, which seems a bit big.


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 24, 2009)

nah thats how big it is, ive seen much bigger dw bout that


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

nice fish.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

richoman_3 said:


> nah thats how big it is, ive seen much bigger dw bout that


I just meant that the tank didn't look like it was that big. Although there is little to compare it to, so my perception could be off.


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 24, 2009)

bmlbytes said:


> I just meant that the tank didn't look like it was that big. Although there is little to compare it to, so my perception could be off.


oh ok sorry lol


----------

